# Institutional Investors in commercial property and housing



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2019)

Irish REITS  have engaged in aggressive behaviour to avoid tax 

Some anti-avoidance measures 
No over leveraging 

REITS will pay an appropriate level of tax. 

We want stable long term investment in rental property 

But it's not intended to provide an exemption from tax on income and gains.


----------

